# Please help shame my sister into cleaning her car...



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

This little clio used to belong to me. When my sis bought it off me it was nipping clean and needed nothing. So when she pulled up today I had a quick look inside. I was a bit lost for words, so I took a couple of pics instead :doublesho

*mmm... A half eaten sausage roll. Next to a high heel shoe.*


















*stale maccy d's fries, more Gregg's, yum!*









*and the footwell. Yes, that is a potato. Which has started sprouting.*









I will be showing her this thread when she comes back. Her name is Gillian, so please feel free to 'encourage' her to get the hoover out guys! :wave:


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Is that an effing potato?


----------



## Pugnut (Nov 4, 2008)

Or you could do it for her  She is your sister after all


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

Lol yep that is a potato. And im not touching the interior, i told her straight. Might catch something! I was kind enough to wash the outside though!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

typical woman tbh - spotless home, dirty car. opposite for most blokes..


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

That how it is to have kids in the car. I've seen worse


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Two things you can do offer to clean her car for her or ignore it as it's not your business,the last thing i'd be doing is trying to embarrass my nearest and dearest on a public forum,regardless of whatever.


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

suspal said:


> Two things you can do offer to clean her car for her or ignore it as it's not your business,the last thing i'd be doing is trying to embarrass my nearest and dearest on a public forum,regardless of whatever.


Just a bit of fun mate, she'll just laugh when she sees it :thumb:


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Need pics of your sister before any further comments can be made  :devil:

If I were you, I'd at least remove the potato before it does something stupid like decide to find itself under the pedals! :lol:


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

I removed the potato. And the rotten apple. Lol


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

poor sis, mind you it may just be she deserves to suffer a bit of fun at her expense, until there are pictures of the young lady forthcoming we don't know if its you or her that deserves being shamed into cleaning the clio.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Dunno about *you* catching something, what about the widdly-kinkle(s) who
have no choice but to ride in there?

Regards,
Steve


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Mmmmm
Just looked on ebay and found its for sale
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Forklift-...bbish-bin-for-CNC-lathe-or-mill-/271291619709
Clean it for her dude she got kiddies riding in there after all she is your sister


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

Tell her that we now all know who the dirtiest girl in town is! Either that or tell her that you think you've found mouse droppings in there.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Lowiepete said:


> Dunno about *you* catching something, what about the widdly-kinkle(s) who
> have no choice but to ride in there?
> 
> Regards,
> Steve


My thoughts too.


----------



## brinks (Jun 21, 2006)

Whatever you do don't clean it for her. You'll get it spotless only for it to revert back to being tip within days.

I would have just moved the spud into her high heel shoe


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm not for one minute saying this applies in all cases, (therefore not directly saying this about your sister, I'm sure she's lovely) but it's more of a general comment. 

If the car is in that state, what is the house like? What's the hygiene and cleanliness of the living environment like?

Grim stuff! Get it cleaned!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

as said she has got kids riding in there if she was my sis I would grab the hover and give it a quick clean out for here


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

wow looks my sister in laws but she has at least 4 cups of coffee in it :lol:


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Yep loads of womens cars are like that! Shoes Shoes Shoes in most of them to:lol:


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

That is pretty rank to be honest. 

I thought my GF's car was bad but apparently not and in my case I've just refused to clean it any more. 

When I cleaned mine at the weekend she did hers too it was comical. I meant to take pics for you guys to have a laugh but she had a go at me when I suggested such lol. I tried to help but she wouldn't have any of it and wouldn't take advice so I left her to it. I said what happened to the roof? She says I couldn't reach it so I didn't do it loool. I need to get some pics as it is pretty funny the rest is equally as bad.


----------



## coach potato69 (Apr 13, 2010)

My fiancée's car is pretty messy as well, she loves a clean house but says what's the point if cleaning the car when it's only going to get dirty again? I said the same could apply to the house. 😜. 

If I were you fella I would at least explain the dangers and the stupidity of having things like that potato in th drivers footwell. If that got trapped under the brake pedal and she had a crash because of it she'd never forgive herself if her kids got hurt.


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

I think i can beat that  ( not my car but a family member )











Write up coming soon.


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

Jody 4444 said:


> I think i can beat that  ( not my car but a family member )
> 
> Write up coming soon.


Yeah agreed that is grimey.

Someone actually sits in this and drives it about?


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> typical woman tbh - spotless home, dirty car. opposite for most blokes..


Kev... Theres quite a few women on here who have spotless cars. I am one of them! 

We are obviously the exception :thumb::wave:


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

coach potato69 said:


> If I were you fella I would at least explain the dangers and the stupidity of having things like that potato in th drivers footwell. If that got trapped under the brake pedal and she had a crash because of it she'd never forgive herself if her kids got hurt.


We are talking about someone who rings our house phone and the first thing she says is 'hello, are you in?' :lol: in all fairness the potato was under the seat. I fished it out along with a half eaten apple :wall:



Jody 4444 said:


> I think i can beat that


Well and truly beaten!!


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

JBirchy said:


> I'm not for one minute saying this applies in all cases, (therefore not directly saying this about your sister, I'm sure she's lovely) but it's more of a general comment.
> 
> If the car is in that state, what is the house like? What's the hygiene and cleanliness of the living environment like?
> 
> Grim stuff! Get it cleaned!


Her house is spotless. If there was a detailingworld for houses then shed be a mod! As someone said earlier, women tend to have clean homes and dirty cars - she is a prime example


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Mmmm problem is if you clean it she will crash it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

In the event of a crash, some of those objects could cause serious damage, especially to the baby


----------



## coach potato69 (Apr 13, 2010)

lowejackson said:


> In the event of a crash, some of those objects could cause serious damage, especially to the baby


Exactly! Any loose/ harmless looking object in a car can become a very dangerous projectile in the event of an accident.


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

lowejackson said:


> In the event of a crash, some of those objects could cause serious damage, especially to the baby





coach potato69 said:


> Exactly! Any loose/ harmless looking object in a car can become a very dangerous projectile in the event of an accident.


That may scare her into cleaning the car instead of shaming her. I think ill try it :lol:


----------



## richtea78 (Apr 16, 2011)

Did your sister get the car for free or something as she clearly doesn't appreciate it


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Tbh its like my wife's car . Ive cleared it numerous times but ive given up now . When i say anything she say the kids made the mess , she doesn't seem to grasp that at 5 and 2 they aren't capable of clearing and hoovering it . Shes lazy indoors to i tend to do all the cleaning


----------



## Astro (Dec 4, 2005)

My wife's car is often in the same state, and to top it all she is about to take delivery of a new car which sadly after about a month or two will I fear be treated in the same way.

Women don't you just luv em!


----------



## Miked3781 (May 6, 2013)

Similar theme here, men cleaning up.
My wife said what have you done today?
Well annoyed I replied....
Mopped and cleaned front bathroom.
Mopped office.
Cleaned wood flooring downstairs.
Windows cleaned at front.
Tidied kitchen.
Stripped done and cleaned dishwasher.
Cleaned utility window.
Fixed gate.
Cleaned both bins.
Tidied bedrooms x3.
Washing and ironing all done.
Upstairs bathroom.........
She goes i didn't notice...grrrrrrr..
Can I go back to work early please...?

Sorry to OP for hijack.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

^^^ I can relate to this.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> typical woman tbh - spotless home, dirty car. opposite for most blokes..


lol Not for me my house is lovely a clean/tidy... prefer my pad to my cars...


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

richtea78 said:


> Did your sister get the car for free or something as she clearly doesn't appreciate it


You'd think it. No i sold it to her very cheap. She just runs all of her cars into the ground. Shame as it was gleaming when i owned it


----------



## Astro (Dec 4, 2005)

Jody 4444 said:


> I think i can beat that  ( not my car but a family member )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing a go over with a Henry and a quick wipe over with a damp cloth won't sort out.


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Before any cleaning is done that potato is extremely dangerous if that is where it has been sitting. If that gets wedged behind the brake pedal..................................!!


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

That Mondeo above looks simply like a mobile dustbin. How anyone could even sit in it is way beyond me. The only bit that looks remotely clean is the gear knob!
I was lent a 63 plate Freelander 2 for a few days while the Evoque had a service & a couple of warranty bits. The FL2 was a typical loan car & had not been looked after on the outside & whilst the inside was generally fine the leather seats/door cards & a bit of carpet were grubby & it smelt of dogs so I shampooed those areas & added a spray of very potent deoderiser. They like giving me loan cars as they know they always go back cleaner than when I got it!
Last year I took one back so clean they took it off the loan fleet & sold it within 3 days lol.


----------



## Carl Gosney (Oct 18, 2012)

I think i will walk today...or catch a bus lol...


----------

